# The G/O Bass Tournament for Sunday is Canceled!!!



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I have decided to cancel the bass tournament at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir this Sunday due to unsafe water conditions. Its just not worth taking a chance. 

GarryS


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Garry, how about having it at Griggs? I fished it last night and they were biting. Water is up, but not unsafe by any means.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I fished today at ohsay on a aba tourney..the first place won with a bag of 
5 fish and about 8.02lbs second place about 7 pounds ...and in a rare event
every body that fished including non-boaters came to weight in fish...I had 3 about 5.41..not bad for the type of conditions..there is three ramps clear but there is a lot of floating stuff coming down ....


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry.. I have had a few calls and already told them I am have canceled the tournament.. I'll see you at the next one..

GarryS


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Is it at Griggs this Sunday?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

No.... We will be at O'Shaughnessy.... Anyone hear what the water is like up there after the rain?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

High and muddy Garry. At least thats what is was yesterday.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Water looks good at Osha...good level with some isolated spots that were muddy...the big storms this week were all south of the zoo.

So tomorrow, Father's Day, you guys are at Osha??? 6:30 launch???


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Rick.... We will take off at 6:30am and weigh-in at 12:30pm.... At O'Shaughnessy..... 06/15/08


----------

